# Chris Hardwick 4x4 BLD 6:56.75 solve at Decatur Open 2008



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a video that I took at Decatur Open 08 of Chris Hardwick solving the 4x4 blindfolded. Even though it was 1 1/2 months ago, I just thought of posting it so here it is:


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Did chris glue his elbows to his body?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice nice nice  took a little while to recall after he put the blindfold on...still awesome though!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice Solve!


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 4, 2008)

I wanna be like that... Lol.

[edit] Wait shouldn't this be in the video section?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 4, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> I wanna be like that... Lol.
> 
> [edit] Wait shouldn't this be in the video section?



I dont know I see videos on the speedsolving category and since it fits the BLD category perfectly I didn't see that there would be a problem.

-Shafiq


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 4, 2008)

joey said:


> Did chris glue his elbows to his body?



LOOOOL


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha, you hear me talking the whole way through.

And lolz at Arielle being the judge. She is so short and Chris is tall XD


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Haha, you hear me talking the whole way through.
> 
> And lolz at Arielle being the judge. She is so short and Chris is tall XD



lol yeap after all you were sitting next to me 

lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> lol yeap after all you were sitting next to me




And I talk non-stop


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeap after all you were sitting next to me
> ...



hmm really? if so then you should respond to this quote! 

but on topic, chris is totally amazing. He should just hold the WR forever and ever and I would be happy


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeap after all you were sitting next to me
> ...



lol


----------

